# Bildeffekt



## scarx (10. Januar 2008)

Hey Ihr GFX'ler, 

melde mich mal wieder mit einem Effekt, den ich mir selber nicht erklären kann. 
Ich enke mal es wird ein "Klick" sein, aber den muss man erstmal finden *lacht*

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/7981/meeehau6.jpg

Ich meine beim obigen Bild diesen "Leuchteffekt" ich weiß nicht wie man ihn umschreiben soll, aber er errinert mich irgendwie an den Film 300 *lacht*

Liebe Grüße, 
scarx


----------



## ink (10. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das einfach überblendet.
Schonmal Helligkeit/Kontrast probiert


----------



## scarx (10. Januar 2008)

Oh man, das ist mir schon fast unangenehm :-D
Manchmal kann die Lösung so einfach sein *g*

Liebe Grüße, Max


----------

